# Can't turn off antialiasing in Opera 12.16



## Anatoly_kch (Nov 4, 2016)

Just installed

```
FreeBSD asd2 10.2-RELEASE-p24 FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE-p24 #0: Sat Oct 22 01:03:53 UTC 2016 root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
```
and Opera Version 12.16 Build 1860 from ports.
Aside from the Opera is a bit obsolete, it's still really good for me. But I getting eyestrain fast on my LCD with blurry anti-aliased fonts, and now I can't turn it off with just adding

```
<match target="font">
<edit name="antialias" mode="assign">
<bool>false</bool>
</edit>
</match>
```
to /usr/local/etc/fonts/local.conf or /usr/local/etc/fonts/fonts.conf (I also tried to remove inclusion of conf.d and leave above lines only)
And it works for gvim(1), but not for Opera (I test same TTF font in both). I have same version-build of Opera (however x86) installed on older machine running FreeBSD 7.3 x86 with same collection of TTF fonts and there is no such a problem.
I even tried to compile libfreetype-2.3.11 (same version as in FreeBSD 7.3) on 10.2 and LD_PRELOAD it with Opera. Library works and I see difference if I compile it with #define TT_CONFIG_OPTION_BYTECODE_INTERPRETER or without. But anti-aliasing is still there. Any help appreciated...


----------



## Anatoly_kch (Nov 7, 2016)

I've compiled fontconfig-2.8.0 now. (same version as in FreeBSD 7.3, after applying patch from FreeBSD 7.3 port and doing

```
./configure --prefix=/usr/local/spc/fontconfig-2.8.0 --with-expat-includes=/usr/local/include --with-expat-lib=/usr/local/lib --with-default-fonts=/usr/local/share/fonts --with-cache-dir=/var/db/fontconfig-2.8.0 --without-add-fonts --disable-docs CPPFLAGS=-I/usr/local/include LDFLAGS=-L/usr/local/lib
```
)
LD_PRELOAD it with Opera, and this solved my problem!
Fontconfig-2.12.1 that ships with FreeBSD 10.2 somehow buggy or incompatable with old Opera... Let's see how it will with other apps...


----------

